# Mod rewrite reagiert nicht



## Bicko (12. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich versuche mich nun zum ersten Mal mit mod rewrite, leider sehr erfolglos.

Meine URL sehen so aus:

index.php?page=20
index.php?page=30

etc.

Nun moechte ich also das so umsetzen:

index.php?page=AboutUs oder 
index.php/AboutUs 

Denke mal das nur die 2. Variante verwendet wird. Ich habe nun folgendes umgesetz:

RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule ^AboutUs/$ index?page=20

Leider passiert rein gar nichts. Unter phpinfo wird angezeigt das das rewrite modul geladen wird und wenn ich einen fehler in der htaccess mache, wird die seite auch ueberhaupt nicht angezeigt. Nur warum reagiert die Seite nicht? Was fehlt. habe mich durchs www gewuehlt, aber die Ansaetze sehen doch so aus wie oben, oder habe ich etwas entscheidenes uebersehen? Freue mich ueber jeden Tip.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruss,

Bicko


----------



## Gumbo (13. September 2008)

Du musst schon korrekt arbeiten:
	
	
	



```
RewriteRule ^AboutUs$ index.php?page=20
```
Damit wird die Anfrage /AboutUs intern auf /index.php?page=20 weitergeleitet.


----------

